# next stop - the harpe



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Franz Liszt : Le Rossignol (Annie Lavoisier, harpe)*

*Franz Liszt: Le rossignol, d'après la mélodie russe d'Alabieff (transcription pour harpe de Henriette Renié)

Annie Lavoisier -Live-1987*

Not very good sound, but fine playing of a nice piece


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Passemeze for Renaissance Lute and Harp by Adrian Le Roy*

*The famous Passemeze by Le Roy (c.1520-1598) written for renaissance lute, here with an added harp part. Arranged and performed by Ronn McFarlane and Mindy Rosenfeld. Part of a house concert at the Lute and Flute weekend in Moreland Hills, OH April 2012*

Great informal presentation of a delightfull renaissance piece

youtube comments

*Don''t listen to this one just before sleeping. You will be awake for hours I can tell you

Great duet, with really fancy extemporizing on the lute. Bravo!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Debussy's Sonate for Flute, Harp, and Viola*

*Debussy Sonata for flute, viola, and harp L. 137
Flute- Kate Lemmon, Viola- Kevin Hsu, Harp- Krysten Keches
I. Pastorale
II. Interlude
III. Finale
at New England Conservatory's Jordan Hall, Chamber Music Gala 12/10/2012
Coached by Mai Motobuchi, faculty, NEC*

Beautiful music and a great performance! Flute and harp must be the angels instruments.

youtube comments

*très beau!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart: Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K 299 - complete-Live*

*Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K 299
Tamara Coha Mandić, flute
Diana Grubišić Ćiković, harp
Croatian chamber orchester
Igor Tatarević, conductor
Croatian music institute concert hall
Zagreb, 12 november 2013*

youtube comments

*A salon piece-if you wish-rather it is a global piece of incomparable universal appeal to the senses of human kind, and I bet animals too, in no way slight or superficial; in the same way the flute and harp are anything but, being the very oldest of musical instruments to express emotion and intellect, reflecting whatever dire or joyous circumstance, in sublime melody and pathos: Mozart at his transcendent finest.﻿

This is one of the first pieces of music I ever heard, on a wind-up phonograph when I was 13 years old. At that time I wondered what it might have actually have sounded like. I am now 72. It is wonderful to visit an old friend again. ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*CONCERT HARPES ALBENIZ*

Many harps!


----------

